# Affordable Custom Double Guns....



## coveyrise90 (Feb 27, 2011)

As many of yall know, I love double guns. I have been in the market for used Spanish sidelock lately but I found something that might be a good alternative. 

Turkey doesn't exactly have the best reputation for quality guns but they are up and coming. A company by the name of Akus is leading the way. This gun maker has contracted with several larger companies to produce guns under each company's own name. They are building the Elite lineup of SXSs and O/Us for Smith & Wesson. They built the Marias (O/U) and Valier (SXS) sidelocks for Kimber. And now they are building sidelock SXSs for the famous Webley & Scott firm in England. 

But now you can order guns straight from the factory. Going straight to the source allows the buyer to totally customize their gun... engraving, wood, stock dimensions and type, barrels, triggers, chokes (fixed or thinwalled), ribs, and finish types for both metal and wood. Plus, it all comes at a much lower price. 


Akus does have a U.S partner (I believe they're in TN). If they are close enough, I'm going to ride to their office to handle some these new guns. I talked with a guy that visited Akus's both at the SHOT Show last year and he said he was very impressed. He said, in his opinion, these Turkish guns were on par with the Spanish offerings.



The SXSs are built on the proven 7-pin Holland & Holland sidelock ejector (or non-ejector) action. As you can see, they are stocked with beautiful grade 3 Turkish Walnut (with the option to upgrade to GRADE 4 or 5). The wood is finished with up to 30 coats of hand-rubbed oil and is hand-checkered to 24 lines per inch. Full checkered butts come standard. The actions are color cased with bone-charcoal hardening giving them incredible color. The internals are highly polished and well finished. Standard engraving is English type scroll with 25% coverage. These guns are also available with rounded actions.

"Prestige" SXS Sidelock 20 or 16ga_____Ejector - $2249_____Extractor - $1999_____ This is the same basic gun the Kimber imported as the Valier and retailed for about $5000.











Grade 10 SXS (still waiting to hear back on price)





"Prestige II" O/U 20ga Sidelock Ejector  - $2799_____ This is the same basic gun that Kimber imported as the Marias for $6000.





Grade 10 O/U (still waiting to hear back on price)












"Elite" SXS Boxlock 12,16,20ga_____Ejector  - $999_____ Extractor $829_____ This is the same gun as the S&W Elite that retailed for $2400.








I am considering order one or possibly two guns (a sidelock and boxlock, both SXS). The only thing stopping me is the question of quality. I would really like to handle one before I place an order. If they hold up half as well as they look, they'll be fine. I have heard good things about the Smith & Wessons and the Kimbers so I think these will fine as well.


I am most interested in ordering a sidelock for quail hunting. I'd make it a square action 20ga with 30" bbls with thinned-walled chokes. I'd upgrade the wood and down grade the engraving (I like the look of no engraving). It would have a straight grip, splinter forend, and checkered butt. Because it would mostly be used for quail hunting, I'd probably go with extractor over ejectors (plus, extractors are less expensive and more reliable).

Basically, the gun would look like this.
http://mwreynolds.com/HTML/shotPurdeyBQualitySidelock.html


Here you can view a new catalog of all the guns (and options) now being offered from Akus (aka Komandoav). 
http://www.commando-arms.com/catalog/


I've been emailing the firm but I am going to try and call them this week. Hopefully, someone there speaks good English.

Adam


----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, those are gorgeous guns...


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 27, 2011)

I like those a lot.  SXS's are my favorites.  The prices are good too.


----------



## CAL (Feb 27, 2011)

Those guns look really good in the photos.The side locks look almost like the old L.C.Smith side lock to me. Have you thought about looking for one of the Smiths,Parkers,or Fox sxs's?


----------



## injun joe (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not saying that every manufacturer doesn't turn out a bad one now and then, but I've got a friend who fell in love with the  Valier at the Shot Show two years ago and bought the one that Kimber had in the booth. He had a lot of trouble with it and after the third trip back to Kimber, they refunded his money and conceded that they couldn't get it to fire either. 
If you want to talk to him, PM me and I'll give you his number. I'm not bad mouthing the manufacturer, that's just my only experience with them. It was a beautiful firearm.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have considered the American "Classics" but a new gun like this allows you to customize it. The biggest down fall is that these guns don't a track record. They're simply to new. So I have to ask myself, "Do I want to be a guinea pig?"

Injun Joe, PM sent. Thanks for your help.

Adam


----------



## Peter D (Feb 28, 2011)

Now Adam, we all know you need to just go ahead and buy that Purdey self-opener.  Or better yet, take a trip across the pond to Audley House and place an order for a new gun.  Mr Beaumont and his skilled staff will be all too happy to assist you in your purchase.  And while you're at it, get one for me too.  I'll email you my stock specifications.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 28, 2011)

wow, those do look nice. Especially for that price.

it had always been my experience that the rule was

Affordable.....custom.....double gun
you can have any two


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 28, 2011)

parkers,foxes,smiths cannot be beat!


----------



## wfmil (Mar 1, 2011)

*sxs doubles*

Very interested in a 16 ga sxs let me know what you find out.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 1, 2011)

Adam, I thought you did not use mind altering substances.....but in any event, I'll take some of what you are doing....I mean, it must be some good stuff to make you come up with the phrase "affordable custom double guns". I hopefully get to see that L.C. Smith 16 this weekend.....if I do, she comes home with me.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, that's about as cheap as custom doubles come. This company is as slow as molasses on their email so I am still waiting to hear back about their U.S importer/partner.

I'll keep update.

Adam


----------



## easbell (Mar 2, 2011)

What would it cost to get a field grade LC Smith and customize it? Reblued, case colored, upgraded wood, choked S/IC?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 4, 2011)

easbell said:


> What would it cost to get a field grade LC Smith and customize it? Reblued, case colored, upgraded wood, choked S/IC?



Wouldn't be cheap. If I were to do this, I'd have Doug Turnbull do all the work. He specializes in the restoration of classic American guns, both shotguns and rifles. His work is first class and just as important, its the same as the factory finishes. Turnbull can also restock the gun. His work is fantastic.

For a "donor" LC, it going to run a $1,000 or so. Then it has to be sent to Turnbull. They disassemble it and polish whatever needs it. The barrels are then rust blued and smaller parts are charcoal blued. Any lettering or light engraving is also recut. Then, the action is hardened with a traditional bone charcoal color case hardening process. The gun can be restocked to your own dimensions using grade III American Walnut (any grade is available) fitted with a plate or Silvers recoil pad.

The costs...

The donor gun: $1000 or so.
The metal work: $2800ish
The restocking: about $4000

So, in total, you're looking at about $7800.

Of course, you can go a  little cheaper route. You can have the stock restored (refinished, edges sharpened up, checkering recut, and new pad fitted) in stead of having a completely new one built. That alone will save several thousands of dollars. Then, on the metal work, you can disassemble and polish it yourself (or have someone local do it). 

Then you're looking at about $2500 or so for the project.

Adam


----------



## easbell (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got the 16ga LC back from Trunbull. Had a local gunsmith/friend/client do the polishing. It was cheaper that way. Picked the gun up for about $450 a couple of years ago at an auction. Traded most of the work that was done so I have less than $700 cash in it.


----------



## birddog1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Briley in TX also does good work and they are a very reasonable.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 8, 2011)

easbell said:


> Just got the 16ga LC back from Trunbull. Had a local gunsmith/friend/client do the polishing. It was cheaper that way. Picked the gun up for about $450 a couple of years ago at an auction. Traded most of the work that was done so I have less than $700 cash in it.



Is this the one I saw at your lodge Eric?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 8, 2011)

Adam, I saw a double gauge set (20/28) of a Parker Reproduction made by Winchester at the gunshow.  Now that was a pretty set however.....it weren't cheap, around 8 or so K he would never get real specific.  I think he wanted to run a credit check on me before he would discuss price too serious.....I don't think he really wanted to sell it.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 9, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Adam, I saw a double gauge set (20/28) of a Parker Reproduction made by Winchester at the gunshow.  Now that was a pretty set however.....it weren't cheap, around 8 or so K he would never get real specific.  I think he wanted to run a credit check on me before he would discuss price too serious.....I don't think he really wanted to sell it.



Those Parker Repros are pretty dang nice. I almost bought one last year. It was a 20ga with wood much nicer than you typically see on Repros. And it was priced to sell. I called the shop about it but it had just sold the day before. 

$8K for a 2-barrel set is definitely on the high side. One small bore 2-barreled set just sold on Gunbroker for $4575. But then again, gun shows are known for high prices.

Adam


----------



## TaxPhd (Mar 9, 2011)

coveyrise90 said:


> As many of yall know, I love double guns. I have been in the market for used Spanish sidelock lately but I found something that might be a good alternative.



Have you looked at the Ugartechea guns that Lion Country Supply has been selling?  Very reasonable prices on some very nice guns.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 9, 2011)

TaxPhd said:


> Have you looked at the Ugartechea guns that Lion Country Supply has been selling?  Very reasonable prices on some very nice guns.



I am actaully looking at a used (but barely) Ugartechea 1030 in 20ga now. Its one of Ugartechea's top model and its a beautiful gun. I especially like the arcaded fences... not something you see everyday.








Decision, Decisions....

Adam


----------



## TaxPhd (Mar 9, 2011)

That gun appears to be #2 of a pair, correct?

And is beautiful.

I really should make a trip to Eibar, and have a gun custom built.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 9, 2011)

The photo above is the factory photo.... this one is the actual gun I am looking at.







It is actually No. 3 of a 5 gun set (12,16,20,28,410). All that is left in the 20ga and 410. 


I hope one day to visit all of the gunmakers in Eibar.

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 9, 2011)

coveyrise90 said:


> Those Parker Repros are pretty dang nice. I almost bought one last year. It was a 20ga with wood much nicer than you typically see on Repros. And it was priced to sell. I called the shop about it but it had just sold the day before.
> 
> $8K for a 2-barrel set is definitely on the high side. One small bore 2-barreled set just sold on Gunbroker for $4575. But then again, gun shows are known for high prices.
> 
> Adam



I don't know what grade (if there is such a thing with them) but it looked brand spanking new and down right breath taking and it threw like a charm.  It had some kind of velvet lined, silver accessorized, exotic wood, mother of pearl enlayed case.  Heck I imagine that case (once again don't know if custom or factory) would set you back dang near a grand.


----------



## easbell (Mar 10, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Is this the one I saw at your lodge Eric?



No that was the 20ga that Briley did. I just got this one back. It is a 16ga. I've been told it was a special order with 22" barrels and a 3 position safety. I just sent in the request to have the information confirmed. 

I'll bring it on the 9th.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 10, 2011)

easbell said:


> No that was the 20ga that Briley did. I just got this one back. It is a 16ga. I've been told it was a special order with 22" barrels and a 3 position safety. I just sent in the request to have the information confirmed.
> 
> I'll bring it on the 9th.



Well, being that times are hard and such, and being the decent chap that I am, I will happily give you the 700 you got in it, heck I might even give you enough so that you can make a little profit......


----------



## easbell (Mar 11, 2011)

red thats a mighty nice gesture. You bringing the money wrapped in a carpet bag?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 11, 2011)

easbell said:


> red thats a mighty nice gesture. You bringing the money wrapped in a carpet bag?



Seeings how I would be heading NORTH to help you out, I will bring the money like any other respectable sowegan....in a tin coffee can.


----------



## easbell (Mar 12, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Seeings how I would be heading NORTH to help you out, I will bring the money like any other respectable sowegan....in a tin coffee can.



Good one!!


----------



## Bowhoop (Mar 13, 2011)

The three worst words a gun lover will see on a SxS or O/U:  Made in Turkey. 

Well, I guess it could get slightly worse with China.

Any mfr. can put up impressive pictures with impressive wood with a price and tempt us.  The problem for the prospective buyer is whether a huglu by any other name something other than a huglu.  A number have tried to deliver a quality gun to the US from Turkish mfr.s without long run success, largely due to quality and delivery issues.  I believe that the Turks still have a ways to go, and it will take a long time for the stigma to wear off among knowledgeable double gun enthusiasts.  Heck, even today a stigma follows single triggers on Spanish guns, even the better makers.  

The currency exchange rates are really working against double gun buyers  these days.  I recently saw the prices on AYA No. 2's, Grulla, Garbi, Arrieta, etc. and they are horrendous.  The Italian guns like Fausti, the CSMC American guns, vintage Fox, Parkers, and Parker Repros, and various other Euros like Chapuis look like good values compared to the Spanish guns.  I've talked to some people that have the Fausti round body, and they have been happy with the guns, but warn about the trigger--too much creep and too much pull required.

http://www.faustistefanoarms.com/cat_scheda.asp?id=121


----------

